# No Tau?



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

DISCLAIMER: I am assuming Black Library is the publisher of the GW novels in general and not some sort of individual publisher. Please correct me if I am wrong.

So recently when I've been in my local GW, I've seen the 40K novels sitting in the corner and been thinking to myself, "I've really got to start reading some of those". My army is Tau so obviously I would enjoy reading a novel that has some Tau involvement (although I know they would just be getting destroyed) So today I went onto GWs website and to the Tau products, scrolled down to the novels and nothing was there. Is this some sort of mistake and the coder has forgotten to add the novels in, is there actually no novels which have Tau involved in them?

And just as I finish writing this I remember something......Wasn't there a novelization of the game "Fire Warrior"? Shouldn't that be under the novel section?


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

NO TAU NOVELS -___- I've waited so long for someone to write one and the only thing we have is Fire Warrior which I don't think you wanna read. Seriously, someone get on it!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

You aren't the focus of any... but show up as super-immense mercenaries now and again, or as stolen xeno technology.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

There is of course "Fire Warrior", but they have made appearances in a few novels such as "Courage & Honor" and, uh, was it "Savage Scars"? 

You could go on Black Library`s website and search for "Tau", which should give you a list of books in which they make some sort of appearance.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Think a Tau ship also made an appearance in Innocence Proves Nothing (which everyone should read anyway, since its immense), but it could have been the other book in the series (Burn the Heretic... possibly, can't really remember its title).


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Tau appear in the following novels that I'm aware of, either as enemies or as the main cast:

_Fire Warrior_ by Simon Spurrier 
_Courage and Honour_ by Graham McNeill (Ultramarines #5)
_Savage Scars_ by Andy Hoare
_For the Emperor_ by Sandy Mitchell (Ciaphas Cain #1)

As well as several short stories, including:

_Traitor's Gambit_ by Sandy Mitchell (a Ciaphas Cain short story available in _Defender of the Imperium_, the second Ciaphas Cain Omnibus.)
_Unity_ by James Gilmer, a short story in the_Fear the Alien_ anthology.
_Hunted_ by Brandon Campbell, a short story available in the e-magazine _Hammer and Bolter Issue 13._

That's pretty much what I got from searching the Black Library website for "Tau", as well as my own knowledge. However, as you've gathered, Tau aren't the most popular alien race when it comes to Black Library.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> That's pretty much what I got from searching the Black Library website for "Tau", as well as my own knowledge. However, as you've gathered, Tau aren't the most popular alien race when it comes to Black Library.


You've forgotten the Last Chancers Omnibus - the second book invcludes Tau in it


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Dînadan said:


> You've forgotten the Last Chancers Omnibus - the second book invcludes Tau in it


Ah, thanks for pointing that out .


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

They made an appearance in one of the Blood Angels books ... granted they were being experimented on by Fabius Bile ... but they were wrote about at least?!?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Good news about this is that a novel called Fire Caste is being released next year which will feature the Tau as main protagonists! I believe it is written in the eyes of a human auxiliary of the Tau but expect them to come up often.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Good news about this is that a novel called Fire Caste is being released next year which will feature the Tau as main protagonists! I believe it is written in the eyes of a human auxiliary of the Tau but expect them to come up often.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Rogue Star and Star of Damocles both also have decent Tau coverge.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Unless a major BW author decides to step up and write about them because of their own personal love for the army, don't expect much in the way of novels as them as the main protagonists. They'll show up here and there as the bad guys, but that's just about it.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"Fire Caste" has got some other mentions around the internet that come up on google, including a pre-order on Amazon, but it doesn't come up in searches of the BL website. I'm not too familiar with how the BL does things, but not showing up even in the coming soon section doesn't seem promising. The amazon listing seems legit, though, so I've got no idea what to make of it. 

Fire Caste: Amazon.co.uk: Peter Fehervari: Books

^The amazon listing.^


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmm....I will have to keep an eye out for "Fire Caste", thanks for all the replies guys.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but what's with Sandy Mitchell's Innocence Proves Nothing and Scourge the Heretic? Inquisition books have been my favorite. Neither of these is available, naturally. Is there a third book planned, then maybe an omnibus?

(Also, is it just me who can only post in the Quick Reply box? For the last couple weeks, when I've tried Add Reply, I've been told my message is too short.)


----------

